# Botox - I have a medicare patient



## sc5399@gmail.com (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a medicare patient that came into my neurologist office to get botox done.  Now originally Medicare paid and now is requesting the money back stating that the facility is responsible for this charge. Would I need to bill the ALF for this. The procedures billed were J0585, 64612, and 64613.


----------



## Donna T (Aug 9, 2012)

I also work in a Neurologist office and we bill for Botox in the office all the time and get reimbursed using the same codes.  I'm not sure what you mean by ALF though?  Can you clarify?


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 9, 2012)

I was about to ask the same question, Donna!  What is ALF?  Our neurologist also conducted these same procedures in the office, and we received payment from Medicare as well.  Makes me wonder if wrong data could have been submitted on the claim itself?  Wrong POS?


----------

